# Yadkin Archery



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

Targets are up. Range is ready any time you want to shoot. Give me a call.... (336)463-2152. First NCFAA shoot tentatively set for 3/27. Schedule should be on web site soon.


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Tim. I'm waiting on the new bow to get here supposed to be here tomorrow. Hopefully I can get it set up and shooting fairly quick so I'll be ready! The boys have been ready.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

We're planning on a practice round about 4:30-4:45 on Thursday. Should give us just enough time to get 14 in before dark. 

Range is in great shape...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*rain gear*



psargeant said:


> We're planning on a practice round about 4:30-4:45 on Thursday. Should give us just enough time to get 14 in before dark.
> 
> Range is in great shape...


Better wear your rain gear:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Better wear your rain gear:wink:


Don't talk like that - you got to keep a positive attitude. :wink: I'm going to shoot indoors this Thu., but with DST coming this weekend, I plan to be outside from then on (unless it's raining). :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Better wear your rain gear:wink:


No its not going to rain...:nono:


pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't talk like that - you got to keep a positive attitude. :wink: I'm going to shoot indoors this Thu., but with DST coming this weekend, I plan to be outside from then on (unless it's raining). :tongue:


The power of positive thinking...I like it...


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

I plan on working and making big money instead :nyah:

Ha ha ha !!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> I plan on working and making big money instead :nyah:
> 
> Ha ha ha !!


Shooting is MORE fun


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Those who play in the mud cannot compete with those who play with the green ...... ha ha ha ha !!!

:bartstush:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

range looks good even in high winds.:darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ready to let all my pent up dislike for indoor out tonight...looks like the weather will be good and we'll be flinging at the Moo-tel:shade::thumb:...


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> range looks good even in high winds.:darkbeer:


Better find something other than X-ringer HVs for that venue. The wind would blow them a foot off line. :sad:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Had a blast flinging arrows at Yadkin yesterday, and welcomed Ranger357 to our group...shooting a Z-7 at 73 lbs...


Had a great time...here is the group minus me of course...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Had a blast flinging arrows at Yadkin yesterday, and welcomed Ranger357 to our group...shooting a Z-7 at 73 lbs...
> 
> 
> Had a great time...here is the group minus me of course...


Welcome Ranger 357. That sure is a motley looking crew:wink:


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

psargeant said:


> Had a blast flinging arrows at Yadkin yesterday, and welcomed Ranger357 to our group...shooting a Z-7 at 73 lbs./QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome Ranger357 but you better invest in an arrow puller!!:mg:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

hey pops...You going to be out Saturday? I should be able to make it for most of the morning, I'll bring some Stabilizers with me for you to try out if you like...I think I have just the thing for that C4 of yours...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

psargeant said:


> hey pops...You going to be out Saturday? I should be able to make it for most of the morning, I'll bring some Stabilizers with me for you to try out if you like...I think I have just the thing for that C4 of yours...


you know what about a mathews?lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

A bow is a bow...them silly single cam things don't need anything different than any other bow as far as a stabilizer...just trial and error...


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

psargeant said:


> hey pops...You going to be out Saturday? I should be able to make it for most of the morning, I'll bring some Stabilizers with me for you to try out if you like...I think I have just the thing for that C4 of yours...


Yea the two boys and I will be there for sure. I did get a stab. It's a Doinker Avancee' Carbon 27". Weighs 5.0oz but it feels like it needs a little bit more weight on the front so I ordered the extra weight set for it. Should get them before the end of the week I hope. I know you said that you had some I could try but I just went ahead and ordered this one anyway. I do appreciate you offering though. I still dont have a lot of shooting time with the C4 but what little time I have shot it I like how it shoots. Looking foward to Saturday anyway!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pops1 said:


> Yea the two boys and I will be there for sure. I did get a stab. It's a Doinker Avancee' Carbon 27". Weighs 5.0oz but it feels like it needs a little bit more weight on the front so I ordered the extra weight set for it. Should get them before the end of the week I hope. I know you said that you had some I could try but I just went ahead and ordered this one anyway. I do appreciate you offering though. I still dont have a lot of shooting time with the C4 but what little time I have shot it I like how it shoots. Looking foward to Saturday anyway!


I'm going to have to check that out...I wonder if it's stiffer/Lighter than my CE...


----------

